# Sat 6/14



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Got an open Saturday and need to run a trip!!!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Sent PM


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure wish I could manage a day off to go!!!!!!!! :baby:baby:baby:baby Keeping me busy on weekends while momma is working.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on Chris bring theankle biteralong.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

No takers? This is gonna be a good one with great weather!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

has the water cleared up any?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

If you go far enough its clear!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

aaahhhh, the old question of "how far should one go"

the WX looks good! I'll be working :banghead:banghead:banghead

Post a report!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

how many are you looking for..price?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for 6 folks.

PM sent


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

70% Thunderstorms = Good Wx? Where is a good offshore wx forcast?



Winds =







Seas =







Lightening = :boo














Not on my life,



:doh

Stressless


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Stressless (6/12/2008)*70% Thunderstorms = Good Wx?
> 
> Not on my life,
> 
> ...


70%??? I see 40%

40% and flat seas pretty good to me???

70% in Cantonment maybe, but we're not fishin in 11 mile creek.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Weather is supposed to stay onshore. We will see. I think I am still going for it. The sea forecast is too tempting!


----------

